# Why the Eff do able bodied people park in handicapped spots?



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

This makes me absolutely insane.  I have some personal history here, when I was in college I worked for a guy who was a paraplegic.  He was very large and I was/am very small.  He had a non-motorized wheelchair, so when the handicapped spots were filled and we had to park down hill, it was sometimes really hard to actually get uphill, even if he wheeled and I did my best to push.

Since then, seeing someone who is apparently able-bodied, does not have a handicapped sticker, and parks in a handicapped spot makes me throw caution to the winds.  I did again, just now, and it turned out like it almost always does.  Those folks just do not give a *&(.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

It's a personal hit button for me too Ally. My mom is a para and we would have a helluva time when able bodied folk.parked in the only hc parking available. I would go into the store get the manager and report them. It's not convenience parking, it's handicapped parking.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> It's a personal hit button for me too Ally. My mom is a para and we would have a helluva time when able bodied folk.parked in the only hc parking available. I would go into the store get the manager and report them. It's not convenience parking, it's handicapped parking.



I do report them Gigi, after I have (1) politely informed them of the reasons for those reserved spaces; and then (2) usually, after some discussion, less politely told them I am going to do my best to have their butts towed.  But they usually move too fast to do it because they are actually not physically challenged, **** it!

Thank you for understanding and let me vent.  I wish those people understood that it is just a matter of time before they are disabled in some way or another, maybe self-interest - even if the least admirable of motivators - would kick in.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree it makes me mad, that they aren't considerate of those who need the handicapped space. I am always careful though because there are some health conditions that would not be easy to see; congestive heart failure, or COPD are both conditions that make it difficult to walk any distance, but the person can look very physically fit.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

OO, it has occasionally happened when I have said "Excuse me Sir/M'aam, that is a handicapped space" someone will say something that makes me feel abashed.  Which is embarrassing.  Usually those people are cool with my being obnoxious b/c they get it, for obvious reasons.  It is the ones that just say "I am only staying for 10 minutes, and it is none of your business, anyway" that make me want to get them towed.  

This is silly, it doesn't happen that often.  It is just worse on holiday weekends because stupid people who think they are more important than anyone else seem to park more  in those places then.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2015)

So aggravating. I have known a few people that have been given a hc placard who really don't need it either. Not because their condition isn't obvious either, my father in law has congestive heart failure and diabetes with major nerve pain and I totally get why he has one, but when my able bodied 40 something boss who drives an expensive jaguar and abuses it just to park far away from everyone I'm disgusted. What cockamame doctor did he stuff 100's in for that b.s..


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 7, 2015)

I am another one that gets very angry when I see someone take a handicapped that does not need it. I finally spoke to our market manager about one of the vendors that would take handicapped parking using her mom and or dads placard. She would come to market which is in an industrial center and take a handicapped parking place. My daughter is one that some may not think needs a placard, but she has rheumatoid arthritis and epilepsy and really cannot walk far most of the time. But we will not take up a handicapped spot if she is going to wait in the car. There are times I have my mom's and daughters placards in my car and I would never dream of using it for me


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree... I wonder why some people feel that it's fine to hurt others that need assistance.  Both types are guilty - the ones uses the spots without a permit and the ones that game the system to get a permit and don't need it. A neighbor actually asked to "borrow" my mom's hanging permit to get a better spot at the rodeo. Some people... @%[email protected]*

I don't say anything to strangers as I wouldn't want to mistake someone with a non-apparent condition (like young/healthly looking people I've know that had MS or were undergoing medical treatments that left them without energy reserves, etc).  

We did forget my mom's permit one day so I briefly had to park in a spot to get out her wheelchair (it was the only one that had an area wide enough to navigate the chair), take her into the building and sprint back out.  I'm sure anyone seeing me running back and starting the car would have been livid if they didn't notice that I moved the car to a regular spot, and then run back into the building to catch her before she wandered off.


----------



## Susie (Sep 7, 2015)

That is when it would pay to know your local police dept's non-emergency phone number.  Do NOT call 911 to report those. Some PDs even have a site you can text a pic of a car in a handicapped spot with the license plate visible.  Just sayin'...


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 7, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I do report them Gigi, after I have (1) politely informed them of the reasons for those reserved spaces; and then (2) usually, after some discussion, less politely told them I am going to do my best to have their butts towed.  But they usually move too fast to do it because they are actually not physically challenged, **** it!
> 
> Thank you for understanding and let me vent.  I wish those people understood that it is just a matter of time before they are disabled in some way or another, maybe self-interest - even if the least admirable of motivators - would kick in.



No need for thanks Ally. I understand completely.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 7, 2015)

If these people had ever had the experience of not being able bodied, they would be so thankful for the ability to get up and move around freely, that they'd park at the far end of the lot just to enjoy the experience of walking. I worked in a rehab hospital for many years, and I'm always dumbfounded when I see someone park in a handicapped space, get out, and run into the store. It's sad.....they just don't get it!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm going to play devils advocate.... "seemingly able bodied" is part of the issue. One of my family members has a handicap permit. She "looks" fine. But she's not! If you ever saw an xray of her back it'd look like an erector set. So getting out of the car, you guys would be yelling at her. By the time she gets back to the car, you might be helping her walk.... so don't go by looks!!

On the other hand, if they don't have a permit...yell away. No excuse then-the DMV will give you extras if you need them for multiple cars (at least here).


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 7, 2015)

Recently a woman and her disabled daughter were berated via a letter...I'm sure she did have a sticker.
I need one. I shop with more kids than the average Joe and have a debilitating illness. I don't appear to, but I do. Some days are bad. I've been reluctant to ask my doctor for  the paperwork because I KNOW one day I will be faced with an onlooker that speaks before they think...I'm younger and appear ok. My hands and feet are slowly deforming one painful day at a time however.
So I say no sticker, yell away. It's chicken [email protected] to steal a spot another desperately needs to carry out every day mundane things average people take for granted (like walking to the doors of a grocery store). But all I ask of anyone is they double and triple check there's a handicapped sticker there before you proceed  and don't judge a handicapped book by its cover...not all diseases are obvious  and apparent (but I believe you know that not ally...I get what you're op was truly about...this was for someone else that maybe takes it too far )


----------



## Cactuslily (Sep 7, 2015)

Like some of you, I too dont always "look" sick or handicapped. Ive been fortunate enough to not be questioned or berated, but i have seen some stares :-( IF I'm having a better day and there's plenty of spaces available, i won't use the HC spot, knowing that there's likely someone needing it more than i do. It's infuriating to see able bodied people use it for their convenience, but knowing that all disorders can't be seen,prevents me from confrontation. HAve any of you seen the website Butyoudontlooksick.com ?


----------



## not_ally (Sep 7, 2015)

I only say something if someone does not have a sticker, of course. Also, I *don't* say anything if they are old/evidently having difficulty moving, even if they don't have a sticker.  There have been times when I've said something to someone who doesn't have a sticker, and is young and able-bodied "looking, and they have said that they have an illness/condition that is non-evident that makes it hard for them to walk.  But those people are fine w/my saying something, in the end people who really need those spaces are generally OK if someone (me) makes a mistake in saying "excuse me ....."

I really am talking about the people that have no stickers, nimbly hop out of their cars, and then run into the grocery store, 7-11, etc - where there are no other spots available - and then get pissed when you say something.  

I should just quit saying anything.  I don't think it really changes anything, and it makes me really frustrated.  Just let karma do its job.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 7, 2015)

That's a sore spot with me as well. Unfortunately confronting those who do it doesn't do much as they make it pretty obvious they don't care.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 7, 2015)

Karma is a great way of looking at it 

I can tell you a big pet peeve......when people park hanging over the striped areas next to the handicap spots! I've seen them park IN the striped area completly (it was a small car). I mean, seriously?????? Since when do stripes mean "park here"? I won't even park on either side of a handicap spot since I watched one of the wheelchair vans in action...the ramp takes up a lot of room!


----------



## maya (Sep 7, 2015)

Here, the fine is HUGE (500.00 dollars IIRC) so it doesn't happen much. The mini and large mall parking lot with patrols are very quick to tell you to move and the police and parking patrol are even quicker to give tickets for parking in a handicap zone with not mirror hang tag. As well they should be.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 7, 2015)

maya said:


> Here, the fine is HUGE (500.00 dollars IIRC) so it doesn't happen much. .



I wish they did that here.  People are much less likely to talk on their phones when they drive now that they get huge tickets for it, at least here in California.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2015)

Agreed that it is sometimes not obvious. If there is a placard I certainly assume they must need it (unless I know for certain they don't which is what I was referring to in my other post) but people who don't have a placard and obviously don't need it should have their cars towed to timbuckto instantly for being so careless and rude. 

I personally park far away from entrances because I battle with my weight and figure it's one more chance to get more walking in. I'm grateful I can walk across a parking lot.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 7, 2015)

I got yelled at on a bus for having a disabled persons bus pass. I don't look disabled but my epilepsy entitles me to have one. It was very upsetting. I agree that confronting someone who doesn't have a sticker is ok, but sometimes people may not look typically disabled, but may still have a genuine need for the parking space.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, my defenses go up when I see posts like these, because my mom had one of those invisible reasons for a pass. Heck, getting out of the car to go in the store she could be pretty nimble, but she had nerve damage to her hands and feet (thanks, chemo!) that meant that the longer she walked, the harder it got. 

I do agree, those who park in the handicap without a valid medical reason (easily seen or not) are a-holes that need to have police crack down on them.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 15, 2015)

This is one of my pet peeves, too.  But I don't say anything to anyone about it, nor do I report their vehicles.  Why?  Because I am "handicapped" myself.  I have a disability, but don't "look" disabled.  I have a tote bag that I love.  It says, "This disease is doing wonders for my appearance.  Everyone keeps telling me how good I look."   I have good days and I have bad days. But everyday is a pain-filled day.  The degree of pain and my tolerance level are what changes.  I don't have a placard or handicapped car tag.  I will avoid getting one as long as I can.  Most of the time, I intentionally park far from the doors so I can limber my joints and stretch my muscles.  However, there have been times when I've been in so much pain that I've used a handicapped spot.  However, I only use them if there are a lot of empty handicapped spots and I'm only getting a couple of things.  Is it right?  No.  But there are some days that I just don't give a rat's rump about anyone in the world but me.  Yep.  That's a pretty crappy and selfish attitude.  However, I think I am entitled to it a few times a year.  Usually, I'm everyone's champion, fighting the good fight for those that can't.


----------

